# Springfield XD 9mm 16rd Magazine



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I found a great deal on these magazines.... * Sale price $19.49 + $7.00 shipping*
Springfield XD 9mm 16rd High Capacity Magazine XD5016 - Springfield - Handgun Magazines - Magazines - Accessories

They also have some other magazines on sale for various other Springfield weapons...
Springfield - Handgun Magazines - Magazines - Accessories


----------

